# [Solucionado] DRI y Compiz

## Brazlee

Hola, tengo el siguiente problema...quiero hacer funcionar DRI en una intel 865G y no puedo...Les dejo el log de Xorg, lo que me devuelve glxinfo y el error que me da cuando hago compiz --replace. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X Window System Version 1.3.0
> 
> Release Date: 19 April 2007
> ...

 

Salida de Glxinfo

 *Quote:*   

> name of display: :0.0
> 
> display: :0  screen: 0
> 
> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
> ...

 

Compiz --replace

 *Quote:*   

> compiz (core) - Fatal: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, this isn't going to work.
> 
> compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
> 
> compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
> ...

 

Qué puede ser? 

Algunas opciones cuando compilo el kernel aparecen con un "---" como agpgart. A qué se debe? Antes no estaban así :S.Last edited by Brazlee on Wed Jan 16, 2008 12:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

No tenes ACELERACION 3D

```
direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose) 
```

Tenes ademas dos errores en el log de XORG

```
(EE) intel(0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 112.

(EE) intel(0): tfp410 not detected got VID FFFFFFFF: from DVOI2C_E Slave 112. 
```

La placa es AGP? O tiene conectivdad AGP? 

Fijate los log de inicio a ver que hay.

Mira la guia de tu placa para aceleracion 3d, la utilizaste? Mira esta guia http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/dri-howto.xml

Habla de que no aparece agpgart en 64 bits.

Perdon que no pueda ayudarte mas.

----------

## Brazlee

No, la placa es integrada. Pero el mother tiene AGP y sin embargo cuando hago lspci | AGP no me devuelve nada :S

Los errores de las X mencionan a "DV0I2C", si es I2C lo tengo como modulo...

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) intel(0): detecting sil164
> 
> (EE) intel(0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 112.
> 
> (EE) intel(0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 236.
> ...

 

Y sí use la guía de aceleración 3d, pero no funciono...

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Tenes un mother de 64 bits?

----------

## Brazlee

Como soportar CPU de 64 Bits, sí...pero la arquitectura de mi CPU es x86. Me baje las vanilla-sources y compile el kernel con agpgart (Ahora si aparecía para seleccionarlo), pero me sigue dando el mismo error   :Sad: 

----------

## ekz

Puede que te falta añadir algunos modulos al xorg.conf, como dri y glx por ejemplo, pero no estoy seguro si esto es necesario en tarjetas intel.

Por ejemplo para una nvidia, yo tengo estos módulos:

```
Section "Module"

#   Load "GLcore"

#    Load "bitmap"

#    Load "ddc"

#    SubSection  "extmod"

#      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

#    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load           "dbe"        # Double buffer extension

########   Load "dri"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

#   Load "int10"

    Load           "type1"

#   Load "vbe"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "xtrap"

#   Load "speedo"

    Load           "freetype"

#   Load "xtt"

EndSection
```

Pero para intel ni idea 

Saludos

----------

## Brazlee

Cambié los colores a 16 bits y logre obtener DRI.

Pero ahora que tengo "direct rendering: Yes", me sale este error. libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x64, cuando hago glxgears o quiero iniciar compiz.

Alguna idea ??

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Pone tu Xorg.conf por favor.

----------

## Brazlee

Acá te lo dejo!   :Smile: 

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option "AIGLX" "True"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "i2c"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "xtrap"

   #Load  "dri"

   Load  "record"

   #Load  "extmod"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc104"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     350   260   # mm

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "SAM"

   ModelName    "SyncMaster"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

   HorizSync    30.0 - 96.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        Option     "DRI"                    "True"

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 "True"

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "i810"

   Videoram    32768

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "82865G Integrated Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

   #Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

   #Option "RenderAccel" "True"

   #Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

   #Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "True"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     16

   Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group        0

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

----------

## paynalton

En la seccion modules deberias descomentar "dri".

----------

## the incredible hurd

Este aviso deja las cosas muy claras:

(WW) intel(0): Not enough video memory. Disabling DRI. 

Reserva más memoria para la tarjeta gráfica en la BIOS, está evitando el uso de DRI debido a que no tiene suficiente memoria compartida asignada; puedes también indicarle valores agp-aperture, pero si es PCI-Express me temo que no servirá de nada.

Efectivamente, como dice paynalton, quita el # a:

   #Load  "dri"

en tu xorg.conf además.

----------

## Brazlee

Descomenté "dri" y le añadi más videoram al xorg (desde la bios ya estaba al máximo)...descomenté exmod, y buscando un poco más encontre esta forma de llamar a compiz...

LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace ccp &

Que funcionó...  :Razz:  aunque sin bordes ¬¬"

Ahora, que tengo direct rendering, sigo teniendo los mismos errores que antes...pero todo funciona   :Shocked: 

Gracias a todos   :Razz: 

Les dejo el Xorg... :Smile: 

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option "AIGLX" "True"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   #Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "i2c"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc104"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     350   260   # mm

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "SAM"

   ModelName    "SyncMaster"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

   HorizSync    30.0 - 96.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        Option     "DRI"                    "True"

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 "True"

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "i810"

   Videoram    131072

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "82865G Integrated Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

   #Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

   #Option "RenderAccel" "True"

   #Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

   Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "True"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     16

   #Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group       "video" 

   Mode         0660

```

----------

## the incredible hurd

en Section "Extensions", añade:

Option "RENDER" "Enable"

(además del composite)

Me suena que estas opciones son sólo para las nVidia:

#Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

#Option "RenderAccel" "True"

#Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True" 

Yo que tú no me liaría y lee las páginas del manual de i810 para ver las opciones válidas:

```
equery files xf86-video-i810 | grep man
```

O bien: i810(4): Intel 8xx integrated graphics chipsets

----------

## Brazlee

Añadí la línea de Render...pero parece que no va.

```
(WW) Ignoring unrecognized extension "Render"

```

Y comente las que son para nvidia, mirando los logs también las ignoraba...estuve viendo el manual, pero no vi nada más como para agregar. Después creo o sigo buscando el por qué de que desaparezcan los bordes en compiz-fusion, pero es para otro tema  :Razz: 

Dejo como solucionado el tema porque ya tengo DRI y más FPS. . Muchas gracias a todos   :Cool: 

----------

